# Se-r & Teg



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

Heres a couple of pics of my SE-R & my cousins TEG after a day of racing:
































Let me know what you guys think!

Late,
KEN


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

wow nice drop on both of ya.

dude your car is stripped!...how about challenging fcsmotorsports to a race?


----------



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

thats a nice steering wheel.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Love your klean Gutted look. its. nice... got any inside shots of the TeGgY? ;-) ... tite ride .. both of yah'


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice sleepers


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

honestly... whos quicker??


----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *honestly... whos quicker??  *


The silver one The SE-R is quicker & thats the truth!
Thanks for all the comments.....

KEN


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

nice cars, any engine pics?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

TRUSE-R said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's *EXACTLY* what my car looks like w/ only 2 doors!  Very clean man, great job.


----------

